# Eine Datenbank - 1 Datenmodell - 2 Anwendungsumgebungen



## HolgerT (30. Aug 2007)

Hallo , 

folgender Hintergrund: In einem Swing Client hat der Anwender die Möglichkeit virtuelle Postkarten zu erstellen und diese 
dann in der DB abzuspeichern. (swing technisch gesehen, kommen da verschiedene JLabels zum Einsatz wo Bilder oder Text platziert werden kann.

Nun soll eine solch erstellte Postkarte in einen Web Kontext übertragen werden, die Frage ist nun wie ich ein solches Datenmodell in eine JSF Web-Anwendung bringe und visualisiere ?

zB hat eine Postkarte eine Größe von 400 x 400 Pixeln und einen Textbehälter an einer bestimmten Pos. Von der DB bekomme ich alle Daten die ich brauch. 

Als einfachster GEdanke schwebte mir eine html Tabelle vor die man dynamisch aufbaut, aber geht es auch eleganter ?


Hat jemand eine gute Idee ? Später sollen dann die Elemente einer Postkarte auch noch interaktiv sein, zB kann ich Text darauf per Drag und Drop verschieben o.ä. (Ajax...?)

Danke schonmal und Gruß von R


----------



## Sanix (30. Aug 2007)

Anstatt einer Tabelle würde ich ein div nehmen aber was willst du sonst eleganter machen?


----------



## HolgerT (30. Aug 2007)

also den inhalt rein mit css beschreiben und mit div containern aufbauen ? mit dem eleganter war nur so ein gedanke, da es ja jede mengen neue technolgoien gibt, die sowas vielleicht schon ganz einfach unterstüzen.


----------

